# Prague's #1 Cure



## fsa46 (Apr 12, 2020)

Am I reading this correctly ? It says to use 1 teaspoon per 5 pounds of meat/fish. Does that mean I can use only one teaspoon of #1 cure with water and that's all I need to brine 5 pounds of fish for smoking. 

I know I can add many other ingredients but I want to know if I'm reading it correctly ?


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 12, 2020)

A brine, which a lot of us use, calls for a  tablespoon to a heaping tablespoon of #1 for a gallon of water. I use a heaping.
That 1 tsp for 5# applies to sausage mixing or dry curing (bacon, etc.).
I don't know anything about fish....


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 12, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> A brine, which a lot of us use, calls for a  tablespoon to a heaping tablespoon of #1 for a gallon of water. I use a heaping.
> That 1 tsp for 5# applies to sausage mixing or dry curing (bacon, etc.).
> I don't know anything about fish....



^^^^^^^^^
agree


----------



## thirdeye (Apr 12, 2020)

When using a dry cure (salt, brown sugar, spices) for fish you will smoke longer than 4 hours, say Nova lox, I use 2.5g of Cure #1 per 1000g of fish.  The same amount for bacon or corned beer.

When I dry cure fish I hot smoke I don't add Cure #1, but my dry cure times are only 5 to 7 hours, and my fish has reached 145° in 3.5 hours.


----------



## fivetricks (Apr 12, 2020)

I would not suggest a wet brine on fish.

If you're curing fish, 1.13g cure per lb of fish in a dry cure is the number. Plus whatever salt/sugar you're choosing to use. Depends on what you're making with the fish


----------



## fsa46 (Apr 13, 2020)

Thank You for the replies


----------

